# Sent documents to wrong Sheffield address



## Tommy420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cursed or just careless, maybe both ...I have realised I sent the documents for my wife's visa to the wrong address.

UK Visas and Immigration 
International 
PO Box 3468 
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S3 8WA

Where as it should have been sent to -

Settlement Applications, International Operations and Visas
PO Box 5852
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S11 0FX 

Her biometrics were on the 27th of June, there's only 2 weeks for the documents to be received. Slightly panicking. Will they have been forwarded to the correct place? Is there anyone I could possibly contact?


----------



## kkahmed (Dec 1, 2016)

Tommy420 said:


> Cursed or just careless, maybe both ...I have realised I sent the documents for my wife's visa to the wrong address.
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration
> International
> ...


did you sent all the documents to Sheffield or some of the documents was submitted by your spouse in the home country?


----------



## Tommy420 (Jan 26, 2015)

I sent all the documents from the UK, sent last Thursday, arrived next day in Sheffield with special delivery ...just to the wrong place!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There may be a short delay as your documents are transferred to the correct pile, but otherwise you have little to worry about.


----------



## Tommy420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Right, I'll try and stop worrying then. Just have to wait now I guess.


----------



## Jadakiss (Nov 10, 2017)

Any update, I’ve got the same problem. In a bit of a panick called ukvi and they have no knowledge on what will happen to my husbands supporting documents


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Jadakiss said:


> Any update, I’ve got the same problem. In a bit of a panick called ukvi and they have no knowledge on what will happen to my husbands supporting documents


Read Joppa’s response.


----------



## Jadakiss (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok thanks.. I really hope it all goes well


----------



## Alexcool121 (Aug 7, 2017)

I think i send it on wrong address as well and i sent it on the vulcan house address....


----------



## Tommy420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jadakiss said:


> Any update, I’ve got the same problem. In a bit of a panick called ukvi and they have no knowledge on what will happen to my husbands supporting documents


Don't worry about it Jadakiss, they'll turn up. My wife's supporting documents were received about a week later at Sheffield after I sent them to the wrong place. As Joppa said, there could be a slight delay with your application. We waited a total of 62 days for a decision, so wasn't too bad.


----------



## Alexcool121 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tommy420 said:


> Jadakiss said:
> 
> 
> > Any update, I?ve got the same problem. In a bit of a panick called ukvi and they have no knowledge on what will happen to my husbands supporting documents
> ...


Tommy420
The application sent from Pakistan are pretty delayed normally and with this problem. I dont know whats going to happen. Its been 38 BD now and we haven't heard anything from sheffield about the receiving of the supporting documents. Thats what makes me worried.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Alexcool121 said:


> Tommy420
> The application sent from Pakistan are pretty delayed normally and with this problem. I dont know whats going to happen. Its been 38 BD now and we haven't heard anything from sheffield about the receiving of the supporting documents. Thats what makes me worried.


Did you send the documents in via a tracked service? If you can see that they have signed for it and it's been delivered there really isn't much else you can do other than take a screenshot of it showing it's been delivered and signed for. Good luck.


----------



## Jadakiss (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey guys great news, husband received his passport with 21 business day with visa granted .. all smiles over here. Thank you for calming my nerves during this process most grateful


----------

